# Pockets are for hedgehogs



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It's a silly thing, but I'm rather happy. Went to Target and bought a cheap hoodie (on clearance for like 6 bucks!) with a big front pocket on it. Thought it would be good for bonding. I was right! Nico will climb into the pocket all by herself. Now I can walk around and not have to dump her in her playpen. I just have to remember not to turn on the tap water...she gets a bit jumpy.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I do the same thing with my hedgie. She loves my hoodie pocket!!!


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh my goodness I've got to try this!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

It is a lot of fun to have a hedgie in your pocket! You just have to be careful they don't poo there...it can get squishy


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I did once, and Bell wouldn't come out:lol::roll: boy was that fun (it really was)


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

I love doing this! I can bond with Pip while still able to use my hands to do stuff, and she is warm and safe  
The only problem is trying to get her out, haha


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Ya, Nico likes her pocket too much to come out. What I've been doing is putting a small fleece blanket all the way through the pocket. She winds up snuggled in that, so what I want her out, I just have to pull on the fleece.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

^ that's so smart. I'm going to try that out


----------

